# Mind movies



## FalseLead (Jan 13, 2012)

Hello there, I made a previous thread on my situation with my wife of six years who confessed to sleeping with my friend when we were dating.

I was wondering how can I get rid of the mind movies? I cannot stop thinking about what she did behind my back.


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

Some people say they will faint with time but you can never get rid of them.


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

Honestly!

Time and time.Which there was a magic pill 
that would help


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Jonesey said:


> Honestly!
> 
> Time and time.Which there was a magic pill
> that would help


Have you seen a Doctor ? He really can give you some aid with stress. Unfortunately they see this all the time.


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

chapparal said:


> Have you seen a Doctor ? He really can give you some aid with stress. Unfortunately they see this all the time.


Sorry. But i typed it to fast.. meant to say .

That it would have been nice if pill was invented.
That you could take when the movies starts..

Thanks i appreciate the advice.


----------

